# How important is classical music to you?



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Is it just a pastime or is it engrained in every sinew of your body. In other words, are you addicted to it? I haven't gone a day with no CM for about ten years. I get my money's worth out of Spotify I'll say! How often does it make you cry? I also spend a lot of time thinking about the composers, what they were like etc. 

What a wonderful genre it is.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

VERY important!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I just found out a couple weeks ago when I spent a week in California with no music. I was at an aquarium when I heard Debussy's La Mer playing. Thinking, "This is cool background music," I realized the music was playing in my head. 

When it's the soundtrack to my life, I guess it's pretty important.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I'd say that it's right up there with whatever the Kardashians are doing right now.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

It keeps me sane.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

How important?

The scariest part of being sent to jail for many years for me is not being afraid to bend down to pick up the soap.
It's not being able to ever hear the music I so dearly love.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

...on a par with oxygen, water and food.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2014)

Couac Addict said:


> I'd say that it's right up there with whatever the Kardashians are doing right now.


What are they doing right now? Threatening to takeover the Federation?

View attachment 47454


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Sometimes if I walk through town with my earphones in listening to say Bruckner's fifth and with my eyes bubbling up I look at other people and arrogantly assume they don't know what they are missing (of course they may also be listening to Bruckner's fith) 

Of course I don't know what others are listening to and they probably think their charty rap music is amazing and arrogantly look down at classical, if they know if exists. Like living in a bare house with a cellar full of gold and a ladder down to it but never bothering to have a look. 

The one thing I love about classical is one minute you can be listening to Vivaldi the next Mahler, or Schubert. (on my phone, on random)


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

In this forum one has to ask such a question?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Music is highly important to me. I'd even go so far as to say it is more important than visual art, and I supposedly have or had a career in illustration. But I cannot honestly say classical alone is the most important music. It shares equal importance to some forms of rock, especially so called progressive, which in many ways shares similarities to classical.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Four to five of the discs in my carousel CD player in the living room are always classical ones. I have it running many hours a day. While my mind wanders and is not always 100% focussed, I believe in repeated listening to make up for the lapses  Yes, classical music is very important to me: I spend only a small amount of time (usually brief, concentrated bursts every few weeks) listening to any other genre.


----------



## Mesenkomaha (Jun 24, 2014)

I have CM playing in my house at least 12 hours a day. On the main floor my phone plays it through my speakers and on the lower level I get to treat myself to my vinyl collection. In the car it is always CM, on tape cassette. I fall asleep to it and wake up to it now too. Even when it isn't on, it's on in my head. I'm an addict and I don't want any help.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Mesenkomaha said:


> I have CM playing in my house at least 12 hours a day. On the main floor my phone plays it through my speakers and on the lower level I get to treat myself to my vinyl collection. In the car it is always CM, on tape cassette. I fall asleep to it and wake up to it now too. Even when it isn't on, it's on in my head. I'm an addict and I don't want any help.


Great reply, about the same for me, too! And I keep finding new composers one of which is Saint-Saens and his 3rd symphony. I had heard of him yet never endeavoured to listen to his music. Also got back into Alkan after a two-year hiatus from his work. I love going back to fallow music-of which Mozart, Haydn and Brahms currently await re-birth. It sounds very sad, but CM is my best friend. There, I said it.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

It's extremely important to me, I feel like I have a special bond with my favorite composers. I agree with beetzart, I wonder what they were thinking, how they'd compose music, how they would speak and so forth. I know this may be weird, but on some works, I put my headphones on, close my eyes and imagine that I'm at the premiere with the composer conducting his own work a-la Beethoven 9th. Beethoven would be furiously moving his hands up and down (probably dancing a bit as he would do) hoping that the orchestra and chorus would meet his lofty demands. When it's finished, I picture the lady who has to turn him around to show him the roaring applause of the audience. :lol:


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I feel unhappy without music to listen to. 

I said today to Mrs Hermit, that we didn't need a new kitchen, just a new CD player in there. £10 versus £10K - easy!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> It's extremely important to me, I feel like I have a special bond with my favorite composers.


Yeh, I used to think I had lots in common with Berlioz - you know, suffered for speaking his mind too persistently, an incurable romantic, misunderstood and unappreciated by those around him ..... and then pretty quickly realised that he was a genius, had charisma, talent, something worth listening to etc etc :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2014)

Music, unmodified, is more important to me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2014)

I think I can safely say that no experience other than a well-told story can bring me the chills that music does.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Certainly this is a fellowship of true music followers. I'm very proud to be amongst you here as you too seem to know the deep and profound love I share for this form of music... Many of you here have such tremendous love for it and it shows in your posts on this thread, so many oozing with love and passion. Again I can't express the joy of being here with all of you fantastic music lovers. 

When people speak of great and powerful love affairs, it's all true. The passion that flows forth when your in love is the most powerful force in all of us... I have only fallen in love once in life and the only thing to ever match the yearning, the stirring feelings of affection, devotedness and love, is my love affair with music. In a way I never fell in love with music though, it was as natural as a love for a mother, loving music has always been with me since before I can remember and I can't imagine ever parting from it in this life or the next... 

My idea of eternity (at least in an afterlife scenario), is forever exploring the realms of sound and music. So if I die and wake up in an enormous auditorium complete with the grandest orchestra pit and every composer whose already punched their ticket there, well then I'll surely know I made it to heaven. Because that's what it would be for me... :angel:


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

arpeggio said:


> In this forum one has to ask such a question?


This rhetorical question sums it up for me.

V


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2014)

Varick said:


> This rhetorical question sums it up for me.
> 
> V


And yet, asking the question gives the opportunity to express one's love in the way one wishes, sharing it with others of a like mind.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

MacLeod said:


> And yet, asking the question gives the opportunity to express one's love in the way one wishes, sharing it with others of a like mind.


Indeed sir, jolly good show... couldn't have said it better myself. (this is my giving you a "like" without really giving you one as per your request)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Important enough for me to post over 5500 times since December.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Important enough for me to post over 5500 times since December.


My God man, you must have slews of time on your hands :tip hat: thats some feat of typing... and I though I was plowing through some posts.. Are you related to the energizer bunny (I hear they keep going and going and going...  ) I hope I'm not rubbing you the wrong way I really find that pretty cool.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Fugue Meister said:


> My God man, you must have slews of time on your hands :tip hat: thats some feat of typing... and I though I was plowing through some posts.. Are you related to the energizer bunny (I hear they keep going and going and going...  ) I hope I'm not rubbing you the wrong way I really find that pretty cool.


Many of my posts are brief and to the point. I am not into argumentative, encyclopedic posts.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Many of my posts are brief and to the point. I am not into argumentative, encyclopedic posts.


Fair enough sir... Fair enough... Perhaps I'll try and take a page from your book and strive for more efficient posts... but I do have a tendency to ramble... Anyway sorry folks.. Continue the OP which was listing the importance of CM to you.. take it away..


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah. Sorry to hold up the line. LOL!!


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

I am at the stage where music is music regardless of the genre - I will listen to it for as long as it rocks my boat. That said, as of late, with a very few exceptions, I do listen to the classical music mostly. But I'm constantly on the outlook too, so to speak. There's plenty of great music everywhere.


----------

